

Distributed Open House the day after Startup School - pg
http://ycombinator.com/aoh11.html

======
pg
People had been asking if we'd be doing this again. Yes! Sorry for the late
notice; this year I have to read applications and prepare for Startup School
at the same time. (I think I will try to avoid that in the future.)

~~~
flipside
All good pg, we know you're busy and we appreciate it.

Personally I'm planning on dropping by Scribd and maybe Greplin if I have
time. I'm hoping it'll be a bit more intimate than the craziness I expect at
Airbnb and Dropbox.

------
billclerico
If you are around for the weekend, please also feel free to join WePay for its
annual Halloween Party this Friday, October 28th. RSVP here:
<https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=289782027698784>

------
Toddward
I'm assuming this is open to everyone? Or is it only open to people who
received invites to Startup School?

~~~
pg
Yes.

------
immad
Come to Heyzap to meet us and other great mobile hackers.

We are going to have burritos being made on demand and potentially a web
luminary or two (or just me)

------
peregrine
Man I already booked a flight that leaves around noon! This would have been a
great experience. Oh well, I will have to suffice with the other festivities.

------
dm5037
Here's a map, in case it's useful to anyone else:
[https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=21148616822...](https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=211486168223052544979.0004b0857e5e02293817b)

------
namank
Out of curiosity, what purpose does this kind of a session serve?

~~~
foobar2k
From hosting/attending open houses for the past 2 years, we've seen:

networking, hiring, advice, socializing/drinking, partying

If you like hanging out with smart people, the open house is the place to be.

